# Steam XP Steigern



## TempestX1 (20. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute.
Zur Zeit dümpel ich noch irgendwo in Level 3 von Steam rum.
Damit ich aber ein paar Karten bekomme brauche ich Level 5 (welche eigentlich schon hinterlegt sind aber erst mit Lvl 5 freigeschaltet werden).
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es die XP zu steigern?

Werden auch Steamkäufe als XP gutgeschrieben?


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Juli 2013)

Meinst du den Client von Valve!?
Bin leider gezwungen mobil, mit der App, unterwegs zu sein deshalb ist mir gerade ersichtlich was du genau meinst.


----------



## XT1024 (20. Juli 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Damit ich aber ein paar Karten bekomme brauche ich Level 5 (welche eigentlich schon hinterlegt sind aber erst mit Lvl 5 freigeschaltet werden).


Verstehe ich nicht. Du hast die Karten und kannst sie aber nicht _zusammenbauen_? Sonst grundsätzlich Karten besorgen und für 100 EP kombinieren.

indirekt über den Einkauf: >100 Spiele 358 EP
einfach warten: 3 Jahre 150 EP (gibt es 50 EP/Jahr?)
etwas herumklicken: Community-Botschafter 200 EP

Damit müsste man doch bestimmt lvl 5 sein, dazu noch alte Abzeichen von Sommer und Winter 2011/12


----------



## TempestX1 (20. Juli 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Du hast die Karten und kannst sie aber nicht _zusammenbauen_? Sonst grundsätzlich Karten besorgen und für 100 EP kombinieren.


Man kann bestimmte Karten sammeln, diese Karten werden aber einem erst gutgeschrieben sobald man ein bestimmtes Valve Client Lvl hat. Das wird einem dann auch angezeigt das man Lvl "XX" erreicht haben muss.


----------



## Shona (20. Juli 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es die XP zu steigern?


Badges (Abezeichen) ist die einzige Möglichkeit XP zu bekommen

Nei Steam Level 3 hast du somit nur die Chance durch das Abzeichen "Dienstjahre" sowie durch die Anzahl deiner Spiele in der Bibliothek.

Und das ganze sieht so aus

+1 One-Stop Shopper
+5 Select Collector
+10 Adept Accumulator
+25 Sharp-Eyed Stockpiler
+50 Collection Agent
+100 Power Player
+250 Game Mechanic
+500 Director of Acquisitions
+1000 Game Industry Guardian
+2000 Gaming God


Erklärung: Information about Game Collector Badge / XP per game owned :: Steam Trading Cards Group




TempestX1 schrieb:


> Werden auch Steamkäufe als XP gutgeschrieben?


Jein, ist eher indeirekt bzw. bekommst XP für die Spiele siehe oben


----------



## TempestX1 (20. Juli 2013)

Hm. Ok. Dann heißt es wohl warten und das mit der Community ausprobieren. Ich kaufe sicherlich keine Spiele wegen ein paar virtuellen XP oder Karten


----------



## Shona (20. Juli 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Du hast die Karten und kannst sie aber nicht _zusammenbauen_? Sonst grundsätzlich Karten besorgen und für 100 EP kombinieren.
> 
> indirekt über den Einkauf: >100 Spiele 358 EP
> einfach warten: 3 Jahre 150 EP (gibt es 50 EP/Jahr?)
> ...


 Über Einkäufe aka Spiele in der Bibliothek ist es unterschiedlich siehe meinen Beitrag 

Community-Botschafter müsste er definitiv hinbekommen und die 200XP müssten für Level 5 reichen.


----------



## coolbigandy (20. Juli 2013)

bis jetzt gibts steamlevel 115 und kein enden abzusehen
http://steamcommunity.com/id/palmdesert


----------



## Robonator (20. Juli 2013)

coolbigandy schrieb:


> bis jetzt gibts steamlevel 115 und kein enden abzusehen
> Steam Community :: PalmDesert


 
Das ist n Witz oder? Mein Gott  1895 Games, wo kommen die denn alle her? Der Typ scheint ja steinreich zu sein ich glaub der hat den ganzen Steamstore aufgekauft


----------



## TempestX1 (20. Juli 2013)

Ohje. Und noch nichtmal die hälfte hat er angespielt. Aber ernsthaft. Wie verrückt muss man sein alles zu kaufen. Dafür hat man doch eh keine Zeit.
Scheint echt zu viel Geld zu haben.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. Juli 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Ohje. Und noch nichtmal die hälfte hat er angespielt. Aber ernsthaft. Wie verrückt muss man sein alles zu kaufen. Dafür hat man doch eh keine Zeit.
> Scheint echt zu viel Geld zu haben.


 
Das denke ich auch. 


Noch was zu den XP:

Ich würde an deiner Stelle Spiele mit Sammelkarten kaufen/spielen.
Regelmäßig werden dann an alle Spieler, die in einem Sammelkarten Game sind Karten ausgehändigt.
In der Regel kann man sich in etwa die Hälfte der Karten erspielen, die anderen muss man kaufen/traden.
Hat man alle Karten so kann man ein Spielabzeichen herstellen und bekommt 100 XP, sowie derzeitig eine Summer Getaway Karte.

Außerdem erhält man dann weitere Belohnungen (z.B. Emoticons oder Hintergründe).

Zusätzlich rentiert es sich die Auszeichnung "Pfeiler der Community/ Community Botschafter" zu holen.
Die Aufgaben sind schnell erledigt und man bekommt bei Fertigstellung des Badges 100/200 XP.


Zu den Steamjahren: Jedes Jahr bringt einem 50 XP.

Außerdem: Für jede 10 Dollar die du ausgiebst, erhältst du eine Summer Getaway Karte.

P.S. Ich war vor dem Sale auch auf Level 3 und habe mich jetzt auf Level 6 hoch gearbeitet, ich habe außerdem zwei Spiele, in denen ich alle erspielbaren Karten geholt habe, jedoch die restlichen noch nicht gekauft habe.


----------



## BabaYaga (21. Juli 2013)

Da hat sich Valve wieder eine schöne Geldgrube geschaffen.
Klar, ist alles optional aber wir kennen ja alle den Jäger & Sammlertrieb gg.
Der Typ der da schon über Level 100 ist, hat die Spiele ja sicherlich nicht erst wegen den Cards gekauft sondern schon jahrelang gesammelt. 
Klar krass viel aber jedem seins 
Ne Obergrenze wird es da wohl nicht geben. Mit dem System kann jeder eigentlich unendlich viele Jahre weitercraften würde ich meinen.
Ich hoffe allerdings dass die sich da zumindest ein paar nette Sachen für das Profil einfallen haben lassen. Also bezüglich Profilgestaltung, damit es nicht so ganz umsonst ist ggg

Mit Echtgeld werde ich mich bei den Cards allerdings zurückhalten. Ab und zu ein paar Euro aufs Jahr verteilt ok aber mehr nicht. Zumal man ja nicht wirklich was bekommt außer den höheren Level, spricht nicht wirklich was dafür sich da jetzt irgendwie extrem reinzuhängen... aber mal guggen was Vavle uns demnächst noch so alles zeigt. Ich vermute mal das ist jetzt alles erst zum warm werden ^^


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Juli 2013)

Naja, durch ein höheres Level steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf neue Gegenstände. 
Bei Lvl 10 ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit um 10% höher.
Bei Lvl 50 um 50%.
Bei Lvl 100 um 100% höher (also doppelt so hoch).
Außerdem bekommt man durch eine höhere Spielabzeichen-Stufe in Kombination mit dem Spielen des Games eventuell auch schneller Booster Packs etc.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Juli 2013)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Naja, durch ein höheres Level steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf neue Gegenstände.
> Bei Lvl 10 ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit um 10% höher.
> Bei Lvl 50 um 50%.
> Bei Lvl 100 um 100% höher (also doppelt so hoch).
> Außerdem bekommt man durch eine höhere Spielabzeichen-Stufe in Kombination mit dem Spielen des Games eventuell auch schneller Booster Packs etc.



...von welchen Gegenständen sprichst du?
Ich spiele bspw. keine MP-Games, von dem her verkaufe ich den ganzen Ramsch den ich bekomme sowieso im Market oder tausche es. Genau so wie die Cards.
Somit hab ich da überhaupt nix von.. außer das da eine höhere Zahl steht ^^.

Das Level-System ist jetzt zwar sinnvoller wie das Steamlevel welches es bisher gegeben hat, welches ja rein nur auf der Spielzeit der letzten 2 Wochen basierte... aber sonderlich viel aussagen tut es über den Spieler trotzdem nicht. Wüsste jetzt aber auch nicht wie sich das anders kombinieren lassen sollte, außer über Archievements oder so... und die hat ja nicht jedes Game.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. Juli 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal geschaut ob die Spielabzeichen  Boosterpacks/Glarecards bringen und mal soeben n paar Euros in ein Lvl 5  CS:GO Abzeichen investiert.
Neben einigen seltenen Emoticons, die ca. 10 cent bringen habe ich nach 30 min zocken einen Booster Pack erhalten. 
Zuvor habe ich mit Lvl1 7 Stunden gezockt und nichts besonderes erhalten.
Mein Steamlevel ist 11.
Außerdem habe ich natürlich pro Abzeichen eine Summer Getawaykarte bekommen, die aufgrund der steigenden Nachfrage auch inzwischen locker 15 cent wert sind.

Edit: Durch das zweite Hitman Abzeichen bekam ich einen Hintergrund der 28-30 Cent wert ist (Hitman Silver Baller).


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Juli 2013)

Die Preise steigen aktuell ziemlich an wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe. Ich werfe ab und an einen Blick rein was mir fehlende Karten gerade so kosten und bei System Shock 2 war der Preis pro Karte gestern teilweise irgendwo auf 35 Cent geklettert. Zum Zeitpunkt des Sales gingen die stückweise für 10-15Cent über den Market *g*.


----------

